# furryne.ws relaunch



## AshMCairo (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning folks!

After dealing with the spam manually for months I was looking for options. I love using the site for posting quick links and such. The maintenance was become a chore and time is a precious commodity between this hobby and my real life. So... I pitched the idea to Karma over at YI to redo the site and he jumped on the opportunity and I do declare the reborn site is impressive. We're still sifting through old articles, hunting bugs, and and looking to bring in more users and features. I wasn't ready to say anything big yet until until a week or so from now once things settled. The cat's out of the bag now though ain't it thanks to other fandom news outlets.

So, go check out the new and improved furryne.ws at http://furryne.ws.


----------

